# Bmw 507



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

Good afternoon ladies and gents.

I would like to present you another real classic beauty. The BMW 507!

It is arguably the most beautiful and certainly among the rarest production models ever to emerge from Munich, with only 253 ever produced. The 507 was the first BMW built with a V8 engine and remained the only model to use one until the 740i. Owners included Elvis Presley, actors Alain Delon and Ursula Andress, and Olympic gold medalist Toni Sailer, as well as being the car of choice for royalty including car nut Prince Rainier of Monaco, the new Aga Khan and our own former king of Greece.

On to the detailing now.
First thing was to properly clean the car so I can clearly identify all imperfections before I choose a polishing procedure.










Then mask the car ready for the polishing stage.










And on to the Makita.










For correction Menzerna and Scoll polishes were used and finally the paint was jeweled with Menzerna's Super Finish PO85RE in order to achieve the correction presented in the following before and after pictures













































































































And finally cleaning all the polishing oils with IPA I was left with this.










Having finished with the correction the next stage was to protect the paint. For this purpose a wax that needs absolutely no introduction was chosen. Mystery from Swissvax in 3 layers.










Finishing the rest of the car.























































And the now some final shots.



























































































Thank you very much for watching it as well as your support.

Kostas


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Lovely car. Cracking work on it.


----------



## kevin whittaker (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful car and a lovely turnaround - I love these old BMW....


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

never knew of its existence, stunning. Whats the silver car lurking in the backround?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing finish:thumb:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Thats absolutely gorgeous. I think BMW would do well to do a modern remake of something like this. 
Stunning effort and really nice camera work too :thumb:


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm in luv, a 507 :argie:

A great job on a true classic. Whats it worth?


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

888-Dave said:


> I think BMW would do well to do a modern remake of something like this.


They did, they built the Z8 in 1999


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

888-Dave said:


> Thats absolutely gorgeous. *I think BMW would do well to do a modern remake of something like this*.
> Stunning effort and really nice camera work too :thumb:


Thanks a lot Dave.
Please give me just a few days and you will see it right here in DW


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

You must be the luckiest guy in the world , you get to work with masterpieces like this !! She's a black beauty 

P.S nice work :lol:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Simply stunning ..


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Beautiful car and great work :thumb:


----------



## smicher1 (Sep 16, 2008)

Gorgeous car - gorgeous work!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Never heard of this model before, it's a stunner. Fantastic work


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

S63 said:


> never knew of its existence, stunning. Whats the silver car lurking in the backround?


I suppose you are referring to the racing Porsche 904.


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

Didn't know about these cars, but what a beautiful little motor, and you've done a wonderful job, it sparkles


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

efib said:


> You must be the luckiest guy in the world , you get to work with masterpieces like this !! She's a black beauty
> 
> P.S nice work :lol:


Thank you Efi. As soon as you make up your mind about your special wax you are more than welcome to come over to my workshop and try it on another beauty.


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

I will come soon Kostas  I love these cars and it will be awesome to see them in real life and you in action  thanks for the invite !


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

wow:argie:


----------



## aetolofitis (Jun 8, 2011)

Wonderfull job Dr Spyco. You did it again. Fantastic car and fantastic wax.as always.


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Well Mr Spyco i m more than sure you have a special way to treat these special classic beauties. 

Looking forward to see what s next in the line


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

damn you again! another stunner you can put your hands on!
really nice work!


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Beautiful job Kostas, well done yet again


----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

That is absolutely stunning. Now it looks as good as it sounds.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Sublime!!


----------



## tommyboy40 (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

Kotsos said:


> Well Mr Spyco i m more than sure you have a special way to treat these special classic beauties.
> 
> Looking forward to see what s next in the line


Thank you Kosta.

No S but a Z next in line :thumb:


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

BMW produced the 501, 502 and 503 with a V8 and then LATER the 507. Lovely car and a super job done on it.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Stunning car and work mate. I'm sending you a pat on the back in the post.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Simply stunning!


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

what car 
great job :thumb:


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

Simply stunning, great work on a properly gorgeous car


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome car, love it


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't know what impresses me more, the cars or your work! I am a fan kostas, of that much I'm sure :thumb:


----------



## Stan 24v (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow! Such a stunning car!


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

A good car under a good hand very impress and need to learn from you more.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent Kostas:thumb:
Merry Christmas!

Mario


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Excellent work on a beautiful car and no orange peel in sight


----------



## braymond141 (Aug 13, 2008)

Spyco said:


> It is arguably the most beautiful and certainly among the rarest production models ever to emerge from Munich, with only 253 ever produced. The 507 was the first BMW built with a V8 engine and remained the only model to use one until the 740i. Owners included Elvis Presley, actors Alain Delon and Ursula Andress, and Olympic gold medalist Toni Sailer, as well as being the car of choice for royalty including car nut Prince Rainier of Monaco, the new Aga Khan and our own former king of Greece.


Absolutely love the 507, but your data is wrong.

The 507 ended production in 1959. The V8 was also used in the 501, 502, 503, and the 3200 CS till as late as 1965.



> The BMW OHV V8 engine was the first V8 engine made by BMW, produced from 1954 to 1965, it was designed by Alfred Böning.[1] This engine is usually named by the fact that it was the only pushrod-driven overhead valve V8 ever produced by BMW. All subsequent BMW V8 engines would use double overhead camshafts as well as fuel injection, but the development of the next V8 engine by BMW would not take place for more than three and a half decades.[2]


edit; nevermind, someone already pointed that out.


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

What a car!...what a result :argie:

Its always a pleasure reading and seeing your projects Kostas :wave:


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Wow. Simply stunning. Love the 507 and also the Porsche 904 and the reflection of the Lamborghini Miura SV! Great work Kostas


----------



## cbr6fs (Aug 15, 2011)

Fantastic, is it in Athens?


----------



## kos (Jun 19, 2008)

poli oreo


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Top job on awesome car:thumb:


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

cbr6fs said:


> Fantastic, is it in Athens?


Yes I am based in Athens.


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Simply beautiful work and finish.Well done!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow, a very special car there. At first I thought ou had got it confused with some sort of pugeot.


----------



## mad3lin (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice work.


----------



## than00liz. (Sep 20, 2012)

Special job...


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

beautiful car :argie::argie:

but so is the others hiding around in that garage!! 

I spy with my little eye, second picture red/gold Lamborghini Miura me thinks? 3 x 911 early ones and 904 :thumb:

what else you fiddling with in there over the coming months


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

This one looks absolutely stunning Kostas! Well done mate! 

I bet it would be a great car to drive as well!


----------



## Browser (Oct 11, 2009)

That car looks amazing great finish too!


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Love the 507, we were asked to give John Surtees' the once over prior to it being shown at Windsor last year. He's had it since new and is in great condition.


----------



## wleszczynski (May 10, 2012)

*Windshield*

Hi Spyco

Stunning piece of work on an amazing car. Congrats!

Can you please tell me what product did you use to polish the windshield?

Many thanks!


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

:argie: Brilliant car, brilliant finish.


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

Gorgeous car - gorgeous work!


----------

